

Why Linus Torvalds was wrong about C++ - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/03/10/linus-torvalds-was-sorta-wrong-about-c/

======
PaulHoule
C++ sux.

You have all the BS that comes with a low language like C and you also have an
object-oriented system that was made by people who had never written object-
oriented programs.

Back in the late 80's and early 90's C++ books would show OO examples like
"here is how to implement a stack"; a few years later, Java books had examples
of objects used to implement business objects instead of just basic data
structures.

STL and Boost did come along, but after decades of legacy code was written.
The latest release of C++ is a big improvement but the horrible reality is
that for every "green field" development effort there are 10x the number of
jobs doing maintenance work, so you will have to deal with the awful legacy of
C++ for decades.

